# Vistana Friday checkin questions



## jbuzzy11 (Apr 14, 2007)

I have a friend with a fri checkin at vistana, is there any parts of the resort he could ask for and parts to stay away from? whats the new areas? Is there still a diamond checkin and how do you do this?
                                Thanks Johnny


----------

